# where to buy fake/replica clothing online?



## smarty pant (Jul 31, 2013)

Has anyone got a site where you can buy decent quality fake/replica clothing from please?

Preff accept paypal as well.

A bunch of people have told me xxxxxxxx as they accept paypal as payment but just wanting to check if theres any other sites first.

cheers, SP


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Depends on what you're looking for, but xxxxxxxxxx has lots of polos, belts and such.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Never seen the point in this. Suppose it could be worse though, you could be maxing out credit cards to get the 'look'


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ebay!


----------



## smarty pant (Jul 31, 2013)

just wanting the usual casual stuff like armani, ralph lauren ect...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Ebay!


I'd never buy clothes off eBay for that reason


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

smarty pant said:


> Has anyone got a site where you can buy decent quality fake/replica clothing from please?
> 
> Preff accept paypal as well.
> 
> ...


Dude, don't be such a ****ing cheapskate, otherwise you'll look like one!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> Never seen the point in this. Suppose it could be worse though, you could be maxing out credit cards to get the 'look'


Same, I honestly don't care what brands I use every day. Except my Lacoste sneakers, gotta have my Lacoste sneakers!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

DanishM said:


> Same, I honestly don't care what brands I use every day. Except my Lacoste sneakers, gotta have my Lacoste sneakers!


The only thing I spend money on really is jeans, I don't mind paying £80-£120 for a pair of decent jeans, to be honest all my jeans are either Levi's or G-star!

Wouldn't spend more than £20 on a t-shirt or £50 on a hoody/jumper though, and all my foot ware is either converse or vans!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> The only thing I spend money on really is jeans, I don't mind paying £80-£120 for a pair of decent jeans, to be honest all my jeans are either Levi's or G-star!
> 
> Wouldn't spend more than £20 on a t-shirt or £50 on a hoody/jumper though, and all my foot ware is either converse or vans!


Haha fair enough, I pretty much buy all my clothes on sale online. So most of my jeans are like £20-£50, t-shirts usually £10 and hoodies £25 max  I'm a cheapskate when it comes to clothes... :lol: My gym clothes are t-shirts that I get 5 for £11 of, and shorts from China for like £3 each


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Endur0 said:


> Dude, don't be such a ****ing cheapskate, otherwise you'll look like one!


possibly he doesn't have the money.....which is fine....looking good shouldn't have to cost the earth and not everyones got the money to buy the real deal.

i personally refuse to buy named brands....if that makes me a cheapskate...then who gives a sh1t and why should you care?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

named brands = total con.

you get great quality clothes at a fraction of the price that look just as decent.

and too add to that....when your out and about town...and notice a guy has some top end jeans on...you care for what all of 2 seconds?, it changes nothing....apart from the fact you now know his jeans cost £150 and he probably put them on a credit card to begin with....then you just forget about it and get on with your sh.it...nobody CARES in reality what other people are wearing.


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

badly_dubbed said:



> possibly he doesn't have the money.....which is fine....looking good shouldn't have to cost the earth and not everyones got the money to buy the real deal.
> 
> i personally refuse to buy named brands....if that makes me a cheapskate...then who gives a sh1t and why should you care?


Got no problem with folks having no money. I can't even afford rip-off gear in my current situation unless my interview goes to plan. BUT, counterfeit goods do affect the economy, and if you're doing it just to look good then you're a piece of ****!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Not sure you can ask for counterfeit clothing sources @DiggyV ?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> named brands = total con.
> 
> you get great quality clothes at a fraction of the price that look just as decent.


I agree to a point, in my opinion it's worth paying extra on decent jeans as they'll last for years!

Next do some nice clothes which are very good quality and aren't too expensive. I just don't get people that go into debt to buy clothes they can't afford or buy fakes to look and act like they've got more money than they have!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys this is against the rules.

Anything counterfeit, whether selling or looking to get a 'source'  is against the rules.


----------

